# Pay Pal account?



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey there

I have just received this and I think it looks dodgy, what do you guys think? It starts Hello Dear Customer, all capital letters,not my name and the sentence underneath isn't correct. Or amI reading too much into it
The main problem is I have not opened an account I have used paypal but didn't want an account. My gut feeling is, its a scam. Has anyone experienced this before. 

From: PayPal@Support.ssl 
Sent: 16 February 2013 22:35:32 
To:  ******************** 


----------------------------------------------------------------------
We need your help
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello Dear Customer

*We need you to solve a problem on your account. the time to solve this problem, 
we have temporarily restricted features of your account.

What is the problem?

The card issuer has informed us that it was used without your permission.
We just want to make sure you well recently authorized PayPal payments.*Security Center:
Click here to activate your account
Download the file and open it with firefox or google chrome or Internet Explorer.

File Number: PP-342-564-654-234
Sincerely,
PayPal
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright ? 2013 PayPal. All rights reserved.

Thanks guys

Best wishes Sheena I have highlighted a couple of sentences, you need to read them carefully as the grammer, ain't wot it should be!!!!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 17, 2013)

PayPal have a customer service number that you can contact them on if you aren't sure you can phone them. I had that message once and it was genuine, I had to change lots of stuff in my PayPal account. I am a regular eBay user. Personally if I were you I'd give them a phone if you're worried.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2013)

Hear Hear.  

Don't use any of the contact details on the email, go into your PayPal account the proper way to get the number.

There's a lot of scams being reported elsewhere with emails purporting to come from em at the mo.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> PayPal have a customer service number that you can contact them on if you aren't sure you can phone them. I had that message once and it was genuine, I had to change lots of stuff in my PayPal account. I am a regular eBay user. Personally if I were you I'd give them a phone if you're worried.



Thank you Cat1964 and TW, but I don't have a paypal account, well not one that I know of I think I will give them a call.  Thanks again Sheena


----------



## Monica (Feb 17, 2013)

I've had a similar email from "PayPal", telling me that my last transaction hadn't gone through and my account has been reduced to a lower level (can't quite remember the exact words). I almost fell for it, until I realised the email was sent to the wrong email address. My PayPal email isn't the same one as my personal email and this email arrived in my personal inbox


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cat woman, if you used Paypal before even only once you might well have an account.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Monica said:


> I've had a similar email from "PayPal", telling me that my last transaction hadn't gone through and my account has been reduced to a lower level (can't quite remember the exact words). I almost fell for it, until I realised the email was sent to the wrong email address. My PayPal email isn't the same one as my personal email and this email arrived in my personal inbox



Thanks Monica, I am thinking that a scam wants you open the file then it would want you to clarify card details, something like that ? I only have one email address.

I don't have a lot, but what I do have I want to keep

Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Cat woman, if you used Paypal before even only once you might well have an account.



Really !!!! thanks for the info.

Sheena


----------



## Monica (Feb 17, 2013)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks Monica, I am thinking that a scam wants you open the file then it would want you to clarify card details, something like that ? I only have one email address.
> 
> I don't have a lot, but what I do have I want to keep
> 
> Best wishes Sheena



Yes, that's it exactly. And then they have your card details!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Monica said:


> Yes, that's it exactly. And then they have your card details!!



Right, I will sort something out.  Thanks Sheena  are they open on a Sunday ?!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2013)

I would delete the email. This will have been sent out to thousands of people in the hope of catching a handful. And no official email would start with 'Hello Dear Customer', it's bad English and a sure sign of a scammer.


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2013)

If in any doubt delete it, if it looks dodgy it is.Hope you sort it out Sheena


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 17, 2013)

Delete it, it's a phishing scam. I've had a few lately but they've all been pretty easy to spot, being sent to the wrong email address usually. I've never yet had one arrive at the addy I actually use for eBay/PayPal.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 17, 2013)

Paypal will always address you by your name, not Dear Customer. Ignore.


----------



## robofski (Feb 17, 2013)

Certainly looks like a scam to me!

One thing I usually do when I receive this kind of thing is hover over the hyperlink that they want you to click, DO NOT CLICK IT, and see what address its going to take you too, you need to look at the bit after http:// and before the next / if it is a genuine email from PayPal it would be taking you to a page at PayPal.com or PayPal.co.uk.  You have to be careful as you might see things like http://www.hdhfydhf.ru/PayPal which is done to try and make you think it's a PayPal site but what's after the / is not part of the address but a page on the site.  I've also seen things like http://pay.pal.com again fake.

The advice to call them is the best advice though!


----------



## MCH (Feb 17, 2013)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hey there
> 
> I have just received this and I think it looks dodgy, what do you guys think? It starts Hello Dear Customer, all capital letters,not my name and the sentence underneath isn't correct. Or amI reading too much into it
> The main problem is I have not opened an account I have used paypal but didn't want an account. My gut feeling is, its a scam. Has anyone experienced this before.
> ...





Agree with you that it is a scam.

Presumably your card issuer would let *YOU* know directly that your card had been used without permission! 

(You could check my credit card account just to convince yourself though.)


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 17, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> Paypal will always address you by your name, not Dear Customer. Ignore.



Indeed. To quote from a genuine PayPal email I recently received:



			
				PayPal said:
			
		

> How do I know this is not a Spoof email? Spoof or ?phishing? emails tend to have generic greetings such as "Dear PayPal member". Emails from PayPal will always address you by your first and last name.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your help and support. Its worrying when this kind of thing goes on, it really is downright nasty

Yourf reassurance and knowledge has helped alot.

CHEERS

Best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 17, 2013)

I dont know what email software you use but you should be able to mark this as Spam and your software should automatically mark similar ones without you having to do anything.  Whatever you do, DO NOT REPLY, they want to check that your email address is valid, if you reply you will get hundreds of emails.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I dont know what email software you use but you should be able to mark this as Spam and your software should automatically mark similar ones without you having to do anything.  Whatever you do, DO NOT REPLY, they want to check that your email address is valid, if you reply you will get hundreds of emails.



Thanks vicsetter It has gone into junk and hopefully that is where it will stay ( meaning that any others that are emailed to me should automatically go into junk). Fingers crossed.

Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Ewelina (Feb 17, 2013)

i get spam like this regulary. Never click any links. If you place the cursor on the link (without clicking), in the left corner of the screen (at the bottom) you will see the link address (or source, not sure what it is called). i bet you wont see any 'paypal' word in yours!


----------

